# señal de la cruz



## kornilios

Hola, amigos foreros.
Quiero hacerles una pregunta sobre la frase "señal de la cruz" como esta aparece en la canción de_ Las Pastillas del Abuelo_, sobre Maradona.
En las letras dice:
"Bajó una mano del cielo y acariciando su pelo,
rulo y señal de la cruz.La caricia de Jesús
hizo posible el milagro."
La pregunta es si la frase del título se refiere al simple gesto que hacen los creyentes cristianos y los curas o se trata de otra cosa. No estoy seguro porque en el sentido que yo entiendo las letras falta algo, o sea, se baja una mano del cielo (de Jesus) y acaricia el pelo rulo de Diego, haciendo al mismo tiempo el señal de la cruz. ¿Por dónde lo hace? ¿en la cabeza del Pelusa? No sé, no me cierra, digamos, y necesito su ayuda.
Muchas graqcias de antemano.


----------



## Mister Draken

Voy a volver a escuchar la canción. En principio, Dios le hace la señal de la cruz a Maradona en la cabeza y de tal modo resulta ungido. O, si ves el video oficial, cuando dice "señal de la cruz" el video muestra una imagen de Diego persignándose.


----------



## Circunflejo

No conozco la canción, pero con la información que se nos ha dado entiendo que acariciando su pelo hico un rulo y la señal de la Cruz de modo que, como dijo @Mister Draken, quedó ungido.


kornilios said:


> gesto que hacen los creyentes cristianos y los curas


Curiosa distinción. Cabe suponer que los curas también son creyentes cristianos, pero con los tiempos que corren...


----------



## kornilios

Sí, lo veo a Diego persignandose, pero no creo que a eso se refieran las letras. Me parece que usted está en lo justo en su primera sugerencia que Dios (¿no sería Jesús?) le hace la señal de la cruz a la cabeza de Diego.
Perdóneme que "insisto", pero es que me pidieron que traduzca la canción para una revista deportiva acá en Atenas y quiero ser lo más exacto posible.
Le agradezco mucho su ayuda, Mister Draken


----------



## Mister Draken

Queda claro que es la descripción del gol a los ingleses, ¿no?


----------



## Circunflejo

Mister Draken said:


> Queda claro que es la descripción del gol a los ingleses, ¿no?


Sí, la celebérrima mano de Dios.


----------



## kornilios

Circunflejo said:


> hico un rulo y la señal de la Cruz


¡Qué aspecto muy literal! Acariciar, hacer un rulo y la señal de la Cruz como para ungir al Diez. Ni se me ocurrió. Muy interesante, incluso cambia toda la imagen que tenía formada. Lo tengo que pensar un poco para asimilarlo.


Circunflejo said:


> Cabe suponer que los curas también son creyentes cristianos, pero con los tiempos que corren.


Bueno, sí que lo son, pero hacen la señal de una manera más formal, ¿no? y algunas veces con los dedos así de... no sé, como lo hace Jesús en los íconos, jeje.


----------



## kornilios

A usted Mister Drake, ¿qué le parece la propuesta de nuestro amigo Circunflejo?


----------



## Mister Draken

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, la celebérrima mano de Dios.


En realidad, habla del otro gol ya que dice "convirtió a sus rivales en estatuas de cemento".


----------



## jilar

La señal de la cruz la puede hacer sobre su cabeza, tocando esta; o bien en el aire, sin contacto. El resultado es el mismo (Maradona queda bendecido por Dios).

¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Quieres saber si hay o no contacto?
A mi parecer eso es irrelevante, pues, como digo, el resultado es el mismo haya o no contacto al hacer tal gesto.

Nota: Cuando dice "rulo", no es para calificar a su pelo, sino para otro gesto (típicamente hacer un círculo con el índice sobre el pelo de cualquiera, incluso si lo tiene lacio. O en la cabeza si es calvo).


----------



## Mister Draken

kornilios said:


> A usted Mister Drake, ¿qué le parece la propuesta de nuestro amigo Circunflejo?


Muy plausible.


----------



## jilar

kornilios said:


> ¡Qué aspecto muy literal! Acariciar, hacer un rulo y la señal de la Cruz como para ungir al Diez. Ni se me ocurrió. Muy interesante, incluso cambia toda la imagen que tenía formada. Lo tengo que pensar un poco para asimilarlo.
> 
> Bueno, sí que lo son, pero hacen la señal de una manera más formal, ¿no? y algunas veces con los dedos así de... no sé, como lo hace Jesús en los íconos, jeje.


La diferencia entre el pueblo y cómo ese gesto lo hacen los curas o cualquier autoridad eclesiástica (al igual que Dios o Jesús) es que los ciudadanos nos lo hacemos para nosotros - nos persignamos- y no le hacemos tal gesto a nuestros iguales.
Es decir, el pueblo orienta la mano hacia cada propio individuo, los curas se lo hacen a otros y así orientan la mano hacia quien están bendiciendo.


----------



## swift

jilar said:


> Es decir, el pueblo orienta la mano hacia cada propio individuo, los curas se lo hacen a otros y así orientan la mano hacia quien están bendiciendo.


¿Es decir que la costumbre de las madres y abuelas católicas de persignar a sus nietos es algo propio de América?


----------



## kornilios

jilar said:


> Nota: Cuando dice "rulo", no es para calificar a su pelo, sino para otro gesto (típicamente hacer un círculo con el índice sobre el pelo de cualquiera, incluso si lo tiene lacio. O en la cabeza si es calvo).


¡Epa! Pero eso es muy importante para mi traducción: que "rulo" no se refiere al pelo sino al gesto este que se le hace Jesús a Diego, al mismo tiempo con la señal de la cruz, tocándole el pelo para ungirlo.
Dale, me parece que ya lo entendí todo.
¡Muchas gracias, Jilar!
¡Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## jilar

swift said:


> ¿Es decir que la costumbre de las madres y abuelas católicas de persignar a sus nietos es algo propio de América?


¿Te refieres en el día a día o en actos de cierta solemnidad religiosa como bautizos y tal?

Esto será algo que dependerá de lo creyente o practicante que uno sea, digo yo.
En mi familia, en la vida me han persignado mis abuelas (una de ellas es mi madrina... quizá en mi bautizo lo hiciera por simple protocolo, pero yo de eso no me acuerdo, claro  )o mi madre.
Pero la mía no es una familia ejemplo católico.
Por ponerte un ejemplo, no veas lo asombrado que me quedé la primera vez que vi a una señora persignarse justo al salir de su portal.


----------



## swift

Ah, eso está muy interesante, @jilar. A lo mejor si no es común en Europa es por eso por lo que a @kornilios se le dificulta imaginar la escena narrada en la canción. Por estas tierras, es —¿era?— una costumbre de las personas católicas —generalmente las madres y abuelas— el “dar la bendición” o persignar a hijos y nietos antes de salir al trabajo o a la escuela, así como al despedirse cuando iban de vuelta a sus casas, en el caso de los hijos independientes. Es un ademán muy fácil de reconocer.

También era muy común hace años ver a los pasajeros de los autobuses persignarse al pasar por enfrente de un templo católico. Y si había más de uno, se persignaban más de una vez. 😮


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> los ciudadanos nos lo hacemos para nosotros - nos presignamos- y no le hacemos tal gesto a nuestros iguales.


Los fieles también pueden bendecir a otras personas y, por tanto, hacerles la señal de la Cruz, si así lo desean.


----------



## jilar

kornilios said:


> al mismo tiempo con la señal de la cruz,


Yo entiendo que son dos gestos consecutivos, no a la vez (se necesitarían ambas manos, una haciendo cada gesto).
Ese rulo es como una muestra de cariño, sin más. Como quien dice una caricia.
Lo único es que aquí puede haber cierto juego de palabras con el hecho de que Maradona tenía el pelo rizo.


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Yo entiendo que son dos gestos consecutivos


----------



## jilar

Circunflejo said:


> Los fieles también pueden bendecir y, por tanto, hacer la señal de la Cruz, si así lo desean.


Claro, querer es poder, pero no es lo común, ¿no?

Mi intervención a este respecto solo fue para aclarar que el gesto, en la práctica es igual, pero como Kornilios parecía ver cierta diferencia entre el de los curas y el del vulgo intenté mostrar que lo que él ve solo es un cambio de perspectiva, u orientación de la mano.

Y luego la importancia o relevancia que puede tener para el creyente.
Pregunta a tus conocidos si le dan más importancia a que los bendiga su vecino con tal gesto, el cura de la parroquia o el mismísimo papa.


----------



## kornilios

Bueno, son dos gestos consecutivos, eso sí. Sólo queda el problema del posible juego de palabras entre el "rulo" y el pelo del Pelusa. Tendré que poner ingenio,.


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Claro, querer es poder, pero no es lo común, ¿no?


Eso dependerá de lo católico que sea cada uno y de las costumbres que como católico tenga, pero es evidente que hoy en día católicos practicantes no hay muchos y que no todos los católicos practicantes tienen costumbre de hacerlo. Lo que está claro es que el Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica (CIC) no sólo permite que los fieles bendigan sino que, haciendo referencia a ciertos pasajes de la Biblia, indica que todo bautizado es llamado a bendecir (véase el 1669 del CIC).


----------



## jilar

kornilios said:


> Bueno, son dos gestos consecutivos, eso sí. Sólo queda el problema del posible juego de palabras entre el "rulo" y el pelo del Pelusa. Tendré que poner ingenio,.


No te compliques. Eso solo lo sabe quien hizo la letra de la canción.

En el texto, tal cual está, la palabra "rulo" hace referencia a ese gesto ya explicado (típicamente con el dedo índice, u otro si alguien no tiene este, hacer un círculo sobre el pelo).

Es decir, la letra se podría aplicar a alguien con cualquier tipo de pelo. Imagina que le pasa lo mismo a Ronaldo, que Dios le hace un rulo en su cabeza/pelo. (Yo no sé qué tipo de pelo tiene Ronaldo porque lo tiene demasiado corto).

Ese gesto es mucho más común en quienes tienen el pelo lo suficientemente largo porque es una manera de jugar con el pelo, es una caricia al fin y al cabo. Pero, claro, lo típico es hacérselo a personas con el pelo rizo u ondulado, siguiendo el recorrido que hacen los propios rizos. Esto casa o pega con Maradona.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Nota: Cuando dice "*rulo*", no es para calificar a su pelo, sino para otro *gesto *(típicamente hacer un círculo con el índice sobre el pelo de cualquiera, incluso si lo tiene lacio. O en la cabeza si es calvo).


¿Y ese gesto qué significa?


----------



## jilar

Circunflejo said:


> indica que todo bautizado es llamado a bendecir (véase el 1669 del CIC).


Si salgo a la calle y me pongo a bendecir con tal gesto a toda persona que me cruce, o incluso solo a los conocidos, van a pensar que estoy loco o que repentinamente "he visto la Luz" ... con lo cara que está. 

Yo estoy bautizado como la mayoría, es decir, sin habernos consultado. Y la primera comunión, que ya se tiene cierto sentido, por obligación, porque a esa edad no te puedes imponer a tus padres. Con eso te digo qué tipo de católico soy.




Circunflejo said:


> hoy en día católicos practicantes no hay muchos y que no todos los católicos practicantes tienen costumbre de hacerlo.


Eso es lo que pasa, sí. Y supongo que genera que muchas costumbres católicas de antaño, que seguramente se llevaran a rajatabla (y más cuando te las imponía el mismísimo régimen de gobierno) se vayan perdiendo en el día a día de la gente.


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> ¿Y ese gesto qué significa?


Es una caricia, sin más.
Juguetear con el pelo de alguien (que normalmente tiene algún tipo de rizo o rulo en su pelo).
Por eso, supongo, el cantante lo incorpora en esta canción ya que se trata de Maradona, que tenía el pelo rizo.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Es una caricia, sin más.


Ah. Gracias.

A mí me parece que por aquí no se usa "rulo" como lo describiste. No creo que uno se refiera a ese gesto como "rulo", pero siempre es posible que alguien lo use, claro.

Saludos._


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Si salgo a la calle y me pongo a bendecir con tal gesto a toda persona que me cruce, o incluso solo a los conocidos, van a pensar que estoy loco o que repentinamente "he visto la Luz" ... con lo cara que está.





Calambur said:


> ¿Y ese gesto qué significa?


Aquí solemos decirle hacer un caracolillo.


----------



## kornilios

Calambur said:


> A mí me parece que por aquí no se usa "rulo" como lo describiste. No creo que uno se refiera a ese gesto como "rulo", pero siempre es posible que alguien lo use, claro.


Hola, querida Calambur.
Sabés cómo me gustaría escuchar tu opinión. Pues ¿vos pensás que "rulo" será para el pelo del Diego, no?


----------



## Mister Draken

Rizar, encrespar, ensortijar. Recordemos que al ser una canción se requiere de cierta métrica. Y no creo estar rizando el rizo.

En mi opinión, se refiere al pelo de Diego y no a un gesto.


----------



## kornilios

Pues, yo también, como "aspirante" argentino , creo lo mismo, Mister Draken


----------



## Calambur

Hola, tanto tiempo


kornilios said:


> Pues ¿vos pensás que "rulo" será para el pelo del Diego, no?


Bueno, ya que me lo preguntás, creo que sí, que es por el pelo.

Y veo que mi opinión coincide con la de


Mister Draken said:


> En mi opinión, se refiere al pelo de Diego y no a un gesto.



Aunque, la verdad sea dicha, no le encuentro mucha coherencia a esos "versos"; pero pensando "rulo" como una *caricia *me parecen peor todavía: 
"Bajó una mano del cielo y *acariciando *su pelo,
rulo _(caricia)_ y señal de la cruz. La *caricia *de Jesús
hizo posible el milagro."

Demasiadas caricias... E insisto en que por aquí no he oído "rulo" con el significado de caricia. Para mí, y por mi barrio, "rulo" es "rizo".


----------



## Mister Draken

Los primeros tres versos pueden referirse a dos situaciones o momentos diferentes: 1) el nacimiento de Diego y 2) el momento previo al famoso gol.

Si es 1) quiere decir que Jesús fue "responsable" de que Diego tuviera pelo rizado (con todo lo que eso significa), lo unge, lo ilumina y lo bendice. El milagro es el nacimiento de una persona superdotada. El rulo que le confiere es la síntesis de un montón de cosas (como mínimo lo contrario al pelo lacio)... y dejo que cada uno interprete qué significa el pelo rizado. Como nota adicional, recordemos que se habla de pelo "bueno" y de pelo "malo". Incluso hay una película venezolana que se llama así: Pelo malo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

y de pelo malo


----------



## Xiscomx

kornilios said:


> En las letras dice:
> "Bajó una mano del cielo y acariciando su pelo,
> *rulo* y señal de la cruz.La caricia de Jesús
> hizo posible el milagro.


Considero que 'rulo' no se refiere a rizo, sino al verbo 'rular', el cual remite al verbo 'rodar’.


kornilios said:


> Me parece que usted está en lo justo en su primera sugerencia que Dios (¿no sería Jesús?) *le hace la señal de la cruz a la cabeza* de Diego.


Quiero pensar que la señal de la cruz se la hace en la frente.


kornilios said:


> *"rulo" no se refiere al pelo sino al gesto este que se le hace Jesús a Diego, al mismo tiempo con la señal de la cruz*, tocándole el pelo para ungirlo.


Opino igual que tú.
La unción en España se realiza en la frente, rotando con el dedo pulgar y la mano medio abierta sobre ella.

Siento haber llegado tarde a tu cita.


----------



## kornilios

Calambur said:


> Bueno, ya que me lo preguntás, creo que sí, que es por el pelo.


¡Muchas gracias, querida Calambur! ¡Valoro tanto tu opinión!


Mister Draken said:


> Como nota adicional, recordemos que se habla de pelo "bueno" y de pelo "malo". Incluso hay una película venezolana que se llama así: Pelo malo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre y de pelo malo


Este tipo de nociones uno no se las encuentra por si mismo. ¡Re contra interesante!
Se lo agradezco, Mister Draken.


Xiscomx said:


> Opino igual que tú.
> La unción en España se realiza en la frente, rotando con el dedo pulgar y la mano medio abierta sobre ella.
> 
> Siento haber llegado tarde a tu cita.


Usted siempre aporta su opinión detallada, señor Xiscomx, incluso es un placer leerla.
Se lo agradezco, también.
Y... nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, como ustedes los castellanos dicen.


----------



## Lamarimba

kornilios said:


> ustedes los castellanos


Hay de todo en la viña del Señor, quiero decir España. Hasta castellanos hay, en los páramos.


----------



## Circunflejo

kornilios said:


> Y... nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, como ustedes los castellanos dicen.


El único castellano del hilo soy yo. 


Lamarimba said:


> Hay de todo en la viña del Señor, quiero decir España. Hasta castellanos hay, en los páramos.


Haylos, haylos. Hasta hay algunos fuera de los páramos.


----------



## jilar

Mister Draken said:


> En mi opinión, se refiere al pelo de Diego y no a un gesto


Si así fuera no debería haber una coma entre pelo y rulo. Y habiéndola, yo es lo que veo en el texto mostrado, si fuera para calificar al pelo, debería haber otra después de rulo, sería un inciso.

Pero lo que tenemos es:
... su pelo, _acción_ y _acción_.

Una acción es el rulo, como gesto (Jesús simplemente seguiría con su dedo alguno de los rizos que ya tiene Maradona en su pelo de forma natural. No es que Jesús haga aquí de peluquero y le forme un rizo/rulo a Maradona).

Y la otra acción es la señal de la cruz.

Luego prosigue y habla de "la caricia", con ello se refiere a ese gesto de hacerle un rulo.

Vamos, es que yo lo veo tan claro que no sé cómo puede haber otras interpretaciones.

La estructura de la frase sería como explicar cómo hacer para andar con el coche. Por ejemplo:

Arranque el motor, primera y acelere.

Primera = Meta la primera marcha.

En nuestro caso:
Rulo = le hace un rulo. (Pero, claro, hay que entender que Maradona ya tiene rulos o rizos en el pelo, por lo tanto Jesús no hace de peluquero aquí.  No le crea o forma un rizo, sino que juguetea, a modo de caricia, de esa forma -siguiendo la forma de un rizo- con su pelo).

...y señal de la Cruz = y le hace la señal...


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Si así fuera no debería haber una coma entre pelo y rulo.


Le estás pidiendo peras al olmo.

Son roqueros, y pésimos letristas. (No me atreví a escuchar la música.)
¿Pudiste leer la letra completa? - Yo, no. Hacia la mitad tuve que ir a vomitar.


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> ¿Pudiste leer la letra completa?


No. Ni quiero. 

Las letras que podemos encontrar por la red no son de fiar.
Yo en estos casos me ajusto a lo que expone quien pregunta.


----------



## kornilios

Circunflejo said:


> El único castellano del hilo soy yo.


Perdón, no quería ofender a alguien con "castellanos". Mejor usar "españoles", claro. Fue un error mío.


Calambur said:


> ¿Pudiste leer la letra completa? - Yo, no. Hacia la mitad tuve que ir a vomitar.





jilar said:


> No. Ni quiero.


A mi me gusta mucho esta canción, y la banda en general, pero... sobre gusto no hay discurso .
De la letra, obvio que por la red se suele escribirla sin cuidado, y más en su sintaxis. Por eso resulta más difícil para nosotros los no nativos entenderlos.

Bueno, mi duda está ya aclarada, y no quiero que el moderador tache algunos comentarios por ser irrelevantes con esta.
Un abrazo a todxs por su ayuda inestimable y por la muy interesante información aportada.
¡Hasta luego!


----------



## jilar

kornilios said:


> no quería ofender a alguien


A nadie.

No .... a nadie.


Saludos desde occidente.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Las letras que podemos encontrar por la red no son de fiar.
> Yo en estos casos me ajusto a lo que expone quien pregunta.


Sí, todos sabemos que las letras que aparecen en la red suelen estar mal. De acuerdo. Pero justamente por eso, no estaría mal desconfiar de lo que expone @kornilios. Desconfiar aunque sea un poquito, poner en duda, digamos... porque si no, a veces -y lo vemos seguido en estos foros- nos descerebramos tratando de justificar algo que resulta ser un error.

En el caso de esta consulta, no sé si es un error o no lo es (no conozco la letra "oficial"), pero lo cierto es que esos primeros versos han generado tanta duda que lo mínimo que uno tendría que hacer es tomarlos con pinzas. 
¡Caramba!, si todos dudamos, habría que sospechar que algo raro ha de estar pasando... (eso sin descartar que, sencillamente, la idea esté mal transmitida).

Habría que pensar algo así, porque además de todo se trata de un texto actual, que utiliza palabras según su significado actual. Distinto sería si estuviéramos leyendo versos del poema del Cid, o de alguna otra antigualla, donde uno podría pensar "quizá el significado de _tal _palabra cambió y eso hace que no comprenda", pero como no es el caso...
E incluso hay que considerar el lugar de uso del término. Por eso yo decía antes que, por aquí, creo que nadie llama "rulo" a ese gesto.


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> desconfiar de lo que expone @kornilios.


Por supuesto que no desconfío de vos, Miguel, sino de la prolijidad del texto.


----------



## zema

Mis dos centavos.

El pelo enrulado y la señal de la cruz al entrar a la cancha eran características muy icónicas de Maradona. Yo supongo que quien compuso la letra debe haber imaginado aproximadamente lo siguiente: una mano baja del cielo y le hace una caricia a Maradona (tal vez esto suceda en el momento en el que Diego se santigua y la mano acaricie a un tiempo su pelo, sus rulos, su señal de la cruz). Es la mano que lo ayuda con el primer gol, el famoso gol de la mano de Dios. El primer milagro de esa tarde.

Los 11 jugadores-apóstoles esperan luego alguna inspiración táctica divina sobre cómo seguir. Jesús dice que se tiene que ir, les aconseja nada más que le pasen la pelota siempre al diez, que otro milagro está por ocurrir. 
Será que para este segundo milagro no hacía falta que Jesús intercediera tan personalmente... Bastará con que Maradona invite a pasear, a bailar y a hacer el amor a su novia, la pelota, y llegue al orgasmo en el apoteósico segundo gol.

Todo esto entremezclado con referencias a Malvinas, en un intento de reflejar lo que habrán significado esos goles para los excombatientes y sus familiares.


----------



## lagartija68

Yo modificaría la puntuación. "Rulo y señal de la cruz, la caricia de Jesús", yo lo interpeto como una suerte de adjunto parentético.

"Bajó una mano del cielo y, acariciando su pelo --rulo y señal de la cruz, la caricia de Jesús--, hizo posible el milagro."

La mano de Jesús baja y acaricia los rulos del Diego y generá un milagro. La mano de Jesús acariciandote no puede no hacerte la señal de la cruz, bendecirte y generar milagros.


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> Yo modificaría la puntuación. "Rulo y señal de la cruz, la caricia de Jesús", yo lo interpeto como una suerte de adjunto parentético.
> 
> "Bajó una mano del cielo y, acariciando su pelo --rulo y señal de la cruz, la caricia de Jesús--, hizo posible el milagro."
> 
> La mano de Jesús baja y acaricia los rulos del Diego y generá un milagro. La mano de Jesús acariciandote no puede no hacerte la señal de la cruz, bendecirte y generar milagros.



Si muchísimas veces personas con doctorados necesitan que sus textos sean revisados por correctores profesionales porque no escriben bien, con más razón los músicos que no suelen prestar atención a la puntuación de las letras de sus canciones. Y esas letras al ser cantadas no siempre respetan las pausas de la puntuación.

Tu puntuación parentética me parece excelente.


----------



## zema

Que le acaricia los rulos y así lo bendice y genera el milagro, para mí está clarísimo. Que le haga la señal de la cruz es lo que no me resulta tan claro–me refiero a que sea eso lo que quiso decir el letrista–, pero supongo que bien podría ser.


----------

